# Anyone using a mini projector rather than a tv or monitor?



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

So is anyone using one of these new small projectors in their vans? It would seem like a good idea, small lightweight and low power use.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Have you got a link please?


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Someone suggested I could hang a sheet in the windscreen of my a-class MH. Never tried though. But it probably should work? Perhaps closing some blinds if it's sunny.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have used a small LED not projector in my van.

I have a 50lm optoma that we use in our bedroom on an electric screen. Its good for bedroom use as its not too bright so doesnt illuminate the whole room. Weve used it in the van on occasion.

I also have a 75lm Optoma that I use downstairs at home, this is brighter and has a slightly better picture.

Both car only be used in lowly lit rooms, but we are projecting a large image at home. In the van we obviously have a smaller image so it is brighter.

Bare in mind a 50lm projector uses around 19w so this isnt too bad but if you go for brighter ones the wattage can be quite large.

There great for using in the awning for a big screen at night.


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

Cheers chaps, just checking them out on Ebay now


----------

